# MOst Talon Intergrated Handlebar



## T-Dog

Has or does anyone ride these handlebars? What are the angles like and how are they overall. All I know is they look hot but thats it. Thanks.


----------



## T-Dog

Where can you buy them online?


----------



## sanzan

T-Dog said:


> Where can you buy them online?


i think the best would be if you contact pinarello: [email protected] 

you can order everything you need!


----------



## igor-jz

...and then wait a few months for the answer...


----------



## hhssss

http://www.glorycycles.com/motainbarstc.html



T-Dog said:


> Where can you buy them online?


----------



## PinarelloFan

R&A in NY has them aswell, and more colors . I had um and sold um . You will not find angles. They are much shallower then Cinelli ram 85% ... I would guess they are 80% . If you already cut your steerer , it could be tuff to get dialed in .. unless you already ride an 80% stem .. I didn't like , that doesn't mean you won't . Pricey experiment ..If I ever bought an intergrated combo again , it would be the RAM2


----------



## T-Dog

Thanks! I dont think there is a 120/46 in White anywhere in the world available right now. I just tried both RA, Glory and some Irish crowd called Slane and none had that combo available. Its really difficult to buy MOst components anywhere. I would like to get a side view of what the bars look like to get an idea of the angle.


----------



## mile2424




----------



## the genie

I have the 120/46 on mine (56 frame). You may want to try Gita directly, when I spoke with them recently they told me the bars are becoming more available now.

Best.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*Freaking Awesome!*

Hey Genie,

That is a GORGEOUS Prince you have there!! I too have the same bike, but with the 2008 Campy Record 10 Ultra set up. How do you like the Super Record 11 Ultra set up?

Also, How do you like the fit and feel of the M.O.S.T. Talon bars in comparison with bars you have ridden in the past?

Thanks!


----------



## proy

I use the Most Talon handlebars, also with a Prince. I like them a lot. The curves are quite different to other handlebars I've used but they do work well - and the bars look amazingly good on the Prince.

I am also using the Garmin 705. I had it mounted on the Talon extension piece just like in the photo above but found that the one of brake cables was rattling against it. So I removed the extension piece and mounted the Garmin on the stem. Rattle has gone and I think I prefer the look, even if I have to move the eyes a little further to check the screen.


----------



## the genie

Fuhgetaboudit,

The Super Record is, in my view, the very best groupset ever. I have RED and DA7900 on other bikes, and while both are very good, the SR11 is simply superior. Precise, flexible, strong yet elegant, and beautiful to look at.

The Talon integrated bar has fortunately ideal ergonomics for me, a tricky thing with one piece setups. And of course it looks terrific with the Prince. I have a PRO Stealth integrated bar on my Scott Addict R1, and although it is every bit as good and comfortable as this one, The Talon looks are just better. 

You've probably posted pictures of your bike. I'll do a search to see what I can find and enjoy them.


----------



## the genie

proy,

I foound out that the Garmin 705 is not balanced when put on the mount, so if it's placed on a transversal extension such as the one on the Talon, it'll tend to roll forward when riding over uneven roads if not secured tightly. I went over a bump riding fast yesterday, and as the computer rolled, it snapped from the mount and landed on the middle of a busy road many feet away. By the time I stopped and returned to retrieve it, several vehicles had gone over it already.

I very curious to find out what the Garmin guys will say about that mount tomorrow...


----------



## proy

the genie said:


> proy,
> 
> I foound out that the Garmin 705 is not balanced when put on the mount, so if it's placed on a transversal extension such as the one on the Talon, it'll tend to roll forward when riding over uneven roads if not secured tightly. I went over a bump riding fast yesterday, and as the computer rolled, it snapped from the mount and landed on the middle of a busy road many feet away. By the time I stopped and returned to retrieve it, several vehicles had gone over it already.
> 
> I very curious to find out what the Garmin guys will say about that mount tomorrow...


Sorry to hear of your misfortune and thanks for the tip. I am going to keep the 705 on the stem so I should be ok on that front.

I too am interested to hear what Garmin will do. I hope they do the right thing and just send you a new one. Good luck and please let us know.


----------



## nicensleazy

Lovely bars my friend. I was just about to place an order for the Cinelli Rams, but I think on seeing these pics, I'll go for the MOst!


----------



## the genie

proy,

The Garmin guys were absolutely cool. A new Edge 705 is on its way.
I used to like them already, now I like them even more.


----------



## proy

the genie said:


> proy,
> 
> The Garmin guys were absolutely cool. A new Edge 705 is on its way.
> I used to like them already, now I like them even more.


:thumbsup: Good to hear.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*Talon Integrated Bar - Reach and Drops*

Say guys,

You lucky stiffs riding the M.O.S.T. Talon bars, would you mind perhaps giving us some unofficial measurements on the "REACH" and "DROPS" on these bars?

I'm riding some Stella Azzurra "Tirreno" bars and would like to switch to either the MOST Talon or the Zip SLC2 Shallow.

Here the measurements for the TIRRENO and the SLC2 choices:

*TIRRENO*
Reach: 80mm
Drop: 165mm

*ZIP SLC2 SHALLOW*
Reach: 84.5mm
Drop: 128mm

Thanks!


----------



## the genie

75mm/130mm.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

The Genie,

Thanks for the numbers!

Man that is a GORGEOUS Pinarello you have there, and with the new Campy Ultra Record 11 Speed Groupo to boot! I purchased my Campy Record group and built my bike just 4 months prior to the release. That makes it a little hard to scrap my Groupo and sell it off, just to finance the Ultra Record 11-Spd group. However, there are times that I seriously think about it. Perhaps a little later when prices fall a bit more..... For my riding I cannot rationally justify the swap at this time.

AWESOME.... AWESOME BIKE!!

Congrats to you!


----------



## jpaine

I have the bars too...they are very comfortable and actually feel like they massage your fingers when you hold them. I removed that strange computer holder part of the bars and mount my 705 on the stem.


----------



## haydos

The Most bars are actually the same bars as the "PRO" brand Integrated bars - albeit with a funkier paintjob.

Very nice bars all the same.


----------



## the genie

haydos said:


> The Most bars are actually the same bars as the "PRO" brand Integrated bars - albeit with a funkier paintjob.
> 
> Very nice bars all the same.



Not so. They are very different.


----------



## iridepinarello

T-Dog said:


> Has or does anyone ride these handlebars? What are the angles like and how are they overall. All I know is they look hot but thats it. Thanks.



I have them on 2 bikes of mine. They are by far the very best stem / bar combo I've ever had. They are sooooooo comfortable. 

Enjoy them if you get them.


----------



## T-Dog

iridepinarello said:


> I have them on 2 bikes of mine. They are by far the very best stem / bar combo I've ever had. They are sooooooo comfortable.
> 
> Enjoy them if you get them.


I got them and absolutley love them. You are right, they are sooooooo comfortable.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*Ordered the Talon*

Thanks to everyone for the help here! I just ordered these out from my Pinarello shop in Davis, California and the White Talon bars should be here in 9 days. 

I'm really thinking of going with the Black Bar Tape, but white looks really great with my Team Prince 08. Anyone have some good recommendations for top quality bar tape? I ran white previsously on my Stella Azzurra Tirreno bars and yeah, it starts looking awful dirty in a short while.

I'm stoked - thanks to all!


----------



## the genie

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> Thanks to everyone for the help here! I just ordered these out from my Pinarello shop in Davis, California and the White Talon bars should be here in 9 days.
> 
> I'm really thinking of going with the Black Bar Tape, but white looks really great with my Team Prince 08. Anyone have some good recommendations for top quality bar tape? I ran white previsously on my Stella Azzurra Tirreno bars and yeah, it starts looking awful dirty in a short while.
> 
> I'm stoked - thanks to all!


Congratulations. Just like the guys above, I believe you got the best integrated bar anywhere for the Prince, with superb ergonomics and looks to match. As far as tape, I prefer Fizik's black.

Here is something to keep you going for the next 9 days...


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*I Need a Fix of Pinarello*

Thanks Genie!

After seeing the Pic's of your Prince with Black Bar tape I think I am leaning toward that direction. My wife remaked how nice that looked also. She really liked the white tape, when it was fresh and new, but now after seeing what it turns into..... she dislikes it, .... a lot.

Do you find any wear and tear on the bars natural clear coat finish with riding after time? Some people had remaked about the Cinelli Ram bars wearing in this area, so I hope that Pinarello took that to heart and put on a more durable wearing top coat.

Thanks for the Pic...... it certainly helps me get by the time!

You crack me up.....!!

Northern California Prince Fan!


----------



## the genie

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> ...Do you find any wear and tear on the bars natural clear coat finish with riding after time? Some people had remaked about the Cinelli Ram bars wearing in this area, so I hope that Pinarello took that to heart and put on a more durable wearing top coat.



The Talon bar looks as good as the day I got it. So does the rest of the bike. I do clean it completely after every ride, so I get to check every part of it. The clearcoat finishing is superb.


----------



## nrspeed

Do yourself and your wallet a favor Google *Trigon*


----------



## FondriestFan

nrspeed said:


> Do yourself and your wallet a favor Google *Trigon*


The MoST bar is nothing more than a Trigon bar with a $400 paint job.
MoST components come straight from Trigon.

Who, by the way, makes top-notch stuff, honestly. I've ordered enough from them to know.


----------



## the genie

FondriestFan said:


> The MoST bar is nothing more than a Trigon bar with a $400 paint job.
> MoST components come straight from Trigon.
> 
> Who, by the way, makes top-notch stuff, honestly. I've ordered enough from them to know.



It is built by Trigon to Pinarello specifications, it uses a different mold than the one illustrated above and it has a top layer of the Pinarello exclusive 1K weave.


----------



## FondriestFan

the genie said:


> It is built by Trigon to Pinarello specifications, it uses a different mold than the one illustrated above and it has a top layer of the Pinarello exclusive 1K weave.


The picture isn't the right MoST bar. This is it below. It's just a generic Trigon bar with a cosmetic 1k weave on top.


----------



## nrspeed

$400+ = 1k weave and fancy paint thats MoSTly covered by tape


----------



## FondriestFan

nrspeed said:


> $400+ = 1k weave and fancy paint thats MoSTly covered by tape


Exactly. Both of which actually make the bar heavier. But, I do admit those MoST bars look pretty sweet.


----------



## cycleboyco

*Calling The Genie and friends*

Thanks for all of the insights. I have an 08 Prince in the Team color. I originally thought this bar was too heavy and expensive, but it does look awesome (and isn't that part of the reason to buy a Prince?).

3 questions for the Talon owners:

For those saying it is "sooo" comfortable, is that pretty much all around - tops, hoods, drops? I have and like bars with the "wing" style tops, but am a little leery of the bend in these - how is the reach to the brake levers?

The Genie - are you pretty sure on your 130 drop, 75mm reach measurements? Those are exactly the stated measurements on the Easton SLX3 bar I am currently using - I like the shorter reach/drop and want to make sure I don't have to adjust the stem length for the Talon if the reach is longer.

Are the width measurements fairly accurate - I believe they are supposed to be center-to-center - is the width between hoods fairly consistent with the width between the drops?

Thanks!


----------



## 2barph

After many bars and stems, the Talon on my BOB Prince looks and feels great. It is my personal choice. But like I said I have tried many. I happen to like the fancy paint and I am sure some small part of you probably chose something about your bike based on what you like to look at. Buy and ride what like.


----------



## SM-Rider

How much are they going for?


----------



## cycleboyco

I am hopefully getting mine tomorrow from R&A Cycles in New York for $595  

Not too many places to get these online and I had a hard time trying to get Most components through my LBS. I did see a set on eBay recently, but they were not the size I was looking for.

Lot of money and they are not light, but, as others have noted in this thread, hard to beat how they look on a Pinarello, IMHO.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

cycleboyco said:


> I am hopefully getting mine tomorrow from R&A Cycles in New York for $595
> 
> Not too many places to get these online and I had a hard time trying to get Most components through my LBS.  I did see a set on eBay recently, but they were not the size I was looking for.
> 
> Lot of money and they are not light, but, as others have noted in this thread, hard to beat how they look on a Pinarello, IMHO.


At that price I would have bought Cinelli Ram2.. Then again, I wouldn't buy them at all.


----------



## southparkcycles

Here is the spec for the 2010 handlebar. There are a few other bars being added to the Most line up for 2010 as well. 

Material:
1K weave and unidirectional carbon fi ber, forged alloy clamp
Drop/Reach: 125/80mm
Available specs:
42cm: 90-100-110-120mm
44cm: 100-110-120-130mm
46cm: 120-130mm
Weight: 415g
Fork clamp: 1-1/8”
Colors are white,red,blue,black

There may be some pics of the bikes speced with the new bars at www.southparkcycles.com/pinarello.htm


----------



## OscarTheGreat

*Pinarello or Talon Handlebar*

Is this the same as a Talon just painted up as Pinarello? A mate bought this thru his LBS/bikeclub. Cheers.


----------



## southparkcycles

I am going to say this was probably made by the same company but maybe prior to Pinarello branding the MOST components. It looks like this probably came off some sort of limited edition complete bike. It is definitely different than the current talon but looks similar to some of the earlier ones.

http://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/shop/most_loadhome.cgi?user_id=id&file=most.html


----------



## SM-Rider

*Shimano Pro Stealth Bars*

Those things are gorgeous. I went looking for the Shimano Pro version and got them significantly cheaper.

I went a little crazy and ended up with an extra set that is 44cm, 120mm. Anyhow, the Shimano Pro's are really not bad at all.


----------



## SM-Rider

*Some Pics*

These aren't quite as pretty as the MOST. But, they are still darn sweet. I was pretty impressed when I opened the box.


----------



## OscarTheGreat

*Talon and Computer*



iridepinarello said:


> I have them on 2 bikes of mine. They are by far the very best stem / bar combo I've ever had. They are sooooooo comfortable.
> 
> Enjoy them if you get them.


Have just recently got these bars.....awesome! 

If not using the comp.mount does anyone have some suggestions for computers and/or placement. I have a Garmin but thinking I'll just get a Cateye but not sure how it will go on the integrated setup.


----------



## southparkcycles

Nothing wrong with Cat Eye, hopefully they changed their HB mount. We use Sigma now because all mounts are rubber bands that stretch and hook. Easy install. Should be no problem to get on talons. The is also a product called "the Knob" that may work as well.


----------



## crewman

*Talon Bar angle*

Does anyone know what the degree rise (angle) of the bars are?.

Is it 80 or 82 degrees.


----------



## OscarTheGreat

*Knob on the brain*



southparkcycles said:


> Nothing wrong with Cat Eye, hopefully they changed their HB mount. We use Sigma now because all mounts are rubber bands that stretch and hook. Easy install. Should be no problem to get on talons. The is also a product called "the Knob" that may work as well.


You probably typed 'the knob' where I'm sure you meant 'knog'. Right!


----------



## southparkcycles

looks like i actually meant XL Nob - here is a pic.

http://hawleyusa.com/thcStore/Catalog/ItemDetail.aspx?id=COMP8012

FSA has something that will do the job. A little bulky but will put your computer in front of your HB and Stem

http://hawleyusa.com/thcStore/Catalog/ItemDetail.aspx?id=COMP8040


----------



## foofighter

FondriestFan said:


> The MoST bar is nothing more than a Trigon bar with a $400 paint job.
> MoST components come straight from Trigon.
> 
> Who, by the way, makes top-notch stuff, honestly. I've ordered enough from them to know.


I sent them an email, just curious what the price for these bars run?

and thank you for this kernel of knowledge I can now get my Talon bar without paying the crazy price


----------



## William.stokes80

*Most TALON Integrated Handlebar*

We are *Most TALON Integrated Handlebar *manufactuer,find more Handlebars from specialized Bicycle Parts online shop-*Bicyclecn.com*


----------



## Cinelli 82220

William.stokes80 said:


> We are *Most TALON Integrated Handlebar *manufactuer


Not likely.


----------

